# Power supply for SimpleTech 320GB ext hd



## Lynton (Nov 5, 2008)

I recently moved, and the movers disconnected all my various computer hardware and power supplies. I cannot figure out which power supply I need to plug into my SimpleTech external harddrive. The back of it does not indicate the voltage. It just says DC +--------(-).

I have one power supply which says
I.T.E. Power Supply Hon-Kwang
Model No. A15-1.5A-950
Input 120VAC
Output: 15VAC

The other one says:
Hon-Kwang
model no.d12-10-1000
output: 12vdc
and it has a diagram

(-)----------(+)

thanks


----------



## mpm77 (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine says 
"Switching Adapter
Model SYS1298-1812-W2"

Input 1000-240v-1.0aMAX
50-60Hz
Output +12v 1.5a

Hope that helps.


----------

